# 2017 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

2017 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A. 


Darkside Productions would like to welcome you back to another great year of some of the best U.S.VTA racing anywhere. Robert Dirla and Thunder RC Raceway will be hosting the event for the 7th year in a row. We would like to invite the best, and average racer to come join us. We plan to have a great mix of racers of all ages and skill level. With the edition of new bodies,tires, and strong rules for motors, the VTA class should be attractive to all. 

Signup will go live Friday May 5th....TQ signup for VTA will get FREE entry to that class.

https://www.rcsignup.com/tracks/prof...nt.cfm?id=5691

Paypal:
[email protected]

lots of pics and information

https://plus.google.com/110031093043388815405

VTA,GT, and F1 will have Concourse for Best of Show, and Runner up. It must be run in the main

Crowning KING of VTA (pending) more details to come

2017 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.

September 21-24th

Thunder Rc Raceway

Classes:

Pro Invintational VTA
a. must have TQ'd or finished in the top 10 of one of the following events running U.S.VTA rules: Scale Nats(Chicago) Southern Nats(Nashville) Summit Nats(Ft Wayne) Halloween Classic or Summer Slam(Cleveland) Snowbirds Nats(Orlando) U.S.VTA Pavement Nats (FL) or the U.S.VTA National Points Series...other events will be considered
b. sponsored racers are encouraged to run this class over regular VTA, but sponsored or unsponsored is welcomed
c.handout Novak VTA Boss 25.5, built by Charlie and/or Bob Novak. Built to be as equal as possible. One motor per racer
d. battery will be tech for capacity with the ICharger. NEW Rule is 6000 mah. Must use the same battery, limit 2.
e. simple points system 1-10, lowest amount of points wins. tie breakers will be times and laps
f. limited to 10 racers
g. random sort and starts using all 3 types: rolling, lemans, inverted
h. 6 rounds at 10 min each


I.R.O.C. Pro GT Class 
a. must have TQ'd or finished in the top 10 of one of the following events running U.S.VTA rules: Scale Nats(Chicago) Southern Nats(Nashville) Summit Nats(Ft Wayne) Halloween Classic or Summer Slam(Cleveland) Snowbirds Nats(Orlando) U.S.VTA Pavement Nats (FL) or the U.S.VTA National Points Series...other events will be considered
b.sponsored racers are encouraged to run this class over regular GT, but sponsored or unsponsored are welcome
c. limited to 10 racers
d. 6 rounds at 10 min each


USVTA 
a. tires must have visible tread to pass tech
b. all blinky type esc must be on the ROAR list 
c. all qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style if time permits 


USGT 
a. tires must have visible tread to pass tech
b. all blinky type esc must be on the ROAR list
c. bodies must have at least 3 numbers
d. must be in some form of race lively
e. must have a front and rear bumper of some sort. 
f. use your decals and make it look like a race car including headlights and taillights
g. all rotors can not be larger than 12.5 mm in diameter


Fomula 1 
a. the stock wing on the new Xray F1 car is allowed, but it must be trimmed correctly 
b. Novak or ROAR approved 25.5 motors only


Jr VTA 
a. 16 and under with possible exceptions like moms/girlfriends ect
b. USVTA rules will be loose. ask if you are not sure


TC 17.5
12th Scale 13.5



Thursday noon to midnight practice setup

Friday 8am till 4pm practice, 5pm 1st chance qualifier

Saturday 8am tll noon practice, qualifiers 4 rounds

Sundays 8am till 10am practice,mains at 11am

Tech will be very strong this year as well...

Sponsors:
Paul Lemieux and Gravity RC/Motiv 
Team Gravity Rc | RC Racing
Don and Team Associated and Reedy Powered 
https://www.teamassociated.com/
Gary and McAllister Racing Products 
RC Race car bodies
Justin and Track Lyons 
https://www.facebook.com/TrackLyons/
Kayla and Boca Bearings 
https://www.bocabearings.com/
Mike and the Exotek Racing 
Exotek Racing
Barbara and Maclan Racing
Maclan Racing RC
Barbara and Xpert RC
xpert-rc


----------

